# Please report the spam in this section - "Report" Button



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Please, in the lower left hand corner of all posts there is a little "yield" sign, which says "Report" -- simply click on the yield sign and a box will come up. Simply say "spam" and the report goes directly to an administrator. DO NOT USE THIS TO WRITE TO A MODERATOR/ADMINISTRATOR, simply indicate "spam" and you will be told how to submit. It takes two seconds.

Thanks
We have been inundated by spam for some reason. It helps the admins "clean up" if they know where it is without searching for it.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I reported a shitload, i deserve to be a moderator!


----------

